# Is mid-divorce crisis real?



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a mid-divorce crisis? Something similar to mid-life crisis?

I feel myself wanting to do all kinds of silly things that I never thought I'd do now that I am getting divorced. Eg. dating a man 11 years younger, walking around the front yard in my underwear.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

STBXH had the mid life crisis, which has lead to my midlife resurgence!


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

not being at that point yet I can't comment too much but I can empathize with the thoughts of doing non-usual things - my neighbours however would be shocked

hope it works out


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it's natural to want to explore things as you exit a marriage. Just be careful. Above all be safe. It's one thing to have fun but also keep in mind what you're looking for in life. Don't let things distract you from them. Also, don't do anything until you're divorced! You might be surprised what comes out in court.


----------

